# BOCOM IE plugin issue



## RossBaird (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey all.

I recently got a BOCOM (Bank of Communications) debit card, and I want to be able to log in online on the english site. I've already done it using my friend's computer (windows 7, IE 7-9 or something).

My issue is, even with all the necessary plugins, IE doesnt allow me to type my password in - it just stays as a blank/white bar - can't type in. But I can type in the username and bottom verification bars.

I have windows 10, IE 11.
Any help wold be great, thank you.

Ross B.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah welcome to banking 2000 in China. Have had the same for many years with BOC and just had to wait. If you really want it install the old IE as well and use that.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Had a similar problem with another bank in that the on-line system would not accept on-line registration, neither through Windows system nor Mac.
My wife and I visited the bank and it turned out you had to demonstrate you were who you claimed to be (passport etc) at the bank!!! (Nothing is as it seems)**!!??


----------

